#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΣΠΜΕ: Τι στο καλό γίνεται; Προεδρείο δεν υπάρχει;

## Xάρης

Παραθέτω μια επιστολή του αγαπητού συναδέλφου Γιάννη Κοτζαμπασάκη, σχετικά με τα τεκταινόμενα στον ΣΠΜΕ:

"*Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι καιφίλοι,
**Αγαπητές συναδέλφισσες και φίλες,*

Τον τελευταίο καιρό, τόσο σε κατ' ιδίαν όσο και σε τηλεφωνικές συνομιλίες,πολλοί ρωτάνε τόσο για την αδράνεια όσο και για άλλα ανησυχητικά φαινόμενα πουσυμβαίνουν στον Σύλλογό μας. Ανέμενα τόσον καιρό ότι θα σταλεί θεσμικά επίσημηενημέρωση από τον ΣΠΜΕ στα μέλη του για τα τεκταινόμενα. Ότι το site μας θα ενημερωθεί με τα ουσιώδη. Ότι θα αναφερθεί πως ο ΣΠΜΕ δεν έχει πιαούτε καν Προεδρείο! Αντί αυτών βλέπουμε «ενημερώσεις» για ένα βιβλίο που βγάζειη ECCE καιβαφτίζονται «ενημερώσεις του ΣΠΜΕ» τα Δελτία Τύπου του ΥΠΕΚΑ... Οπότε θα ήθελανα σας γνωστοποιήσω ορισμένα γεγονότα:

Κατ' αρχάς, στις 25/6/13 παραιτήθηκα από τη θέση του Γενικού Γραμματέα τουΣΠΜΕ. Επισυνάπτω την επιστολή παραίτησής μου, όπου εξηγώ τους λόγους για τουςοποίους συνέβη αυτό. *Παραμένωβέβαια μέλος στο Δ.Σ. του ΣΠΜΕ*, όπου μου κάνατε την τιμή να με στείλετε.

Συγχρόνως, *παραιτήθηκαναπό το Προεδρείο του ΣΠΜΕ όλατα υπόλοιπα μέλη, όλων των παρατάξεων* (πληντης ΔΚΜ): στις 26/9 ο Β' Αντιπρόεδρος, στις 7/10 ο Α' Αντιπρόεδρος και στις8/10 ο Αναπληρωτής Γενικός Γραμματέας. Στις επιστολές παραίτησής τους οισυνάδελφοι ανέφεραν ως λόγους παραίτησης:

Ο παραιτηθείς Β' Αντιπρόεδρος: την «αναποτελεσματικότητα» να βελτιώσουμε τοάρθρο 8 που πλήττει ανεπανόρθωτα τους συναδέλφους κυρίως της περιφέρειας (παράτις αντίθετες διαβεβαιώσεις που λάβαμε αρμοδίως), τη μη έκδοση δελτίων τύπουπου είχαμε συλλογικά επεξεργαστεί, την έλλειψη επεξεργασίας σε δελτία τύπου πουτελικά εκδόθηκαν, την πλημμελή οργάνωση αλλά και την έλλειψη οικονομικώνπεπραγμένων για την εκδήλωση «Re-engineering»του περασμένου Μαΐου.

Ο παραιτηθείς Α' Αντιπρόεδρος: «επειδή εξέλειψαν οι λόγοι συμμετοχής στοΠροεδρείο, στο μέτρο που η δημιουργία ενός διαπαραταξιακού εύρυθμου καιλειτουργικού οργάνου δεν τελεσφόρησε».

Ο παραιτηθείς Αναπληρωτής Γενικός Γραμματέας: τοότι δεν γίνονταν συχνά συνεδριάσεις του Δ.Σ. με αποτέλεσμα την ασυνέπεια τουΣυλλόγου σε ερωτήματα-παράπονα συναδέλφων, το ότι δεν έγινε απολύτως τίποτα στοΆρθρο 8 (παρά τις διαβεβαιώσεις που είχαμε) και το ότι οι απαντήσεις πουδόθηκαν για όλη την οργάνωση της εκδήλωσης με τίτλο «Διεθνές Συνέδριο Re-engineering» δεν έπεισαν.

Δυστυχώς, ο σημερινός πρόεδρος του ΣΠΜΕ και πρόεδρος της ΔΚΜ Μηχανικών,αντί να υπερασπίζεται τα συμφέροντα του κλάδου, ωθεί τον Σύλλογό μας σε μια _υπαλληλική σχέση_ με την κρατική εξουσία. Και πώς ναγίνει αλλιώς βέβαια; Όταν ο ίδιος είναι κυβερνητικός αξιωματούχος και μάλισταμε παχυλές απ' ευθείας αναθέσεις από το ΥΠΕΚΑ! Σε μια εποχή μάλιστα που όλοι οισυνάδελφοι δυσκολεύονται να τα βγάλουν πέρα..

Ίσως έτσι βέβαια να εξηγείται μεταξύ άλλων κι η στάση του *στο θέμα των αυξήσεων τωνασφαλιστικών μας εισφορών*: προτίμησε τη θαλπωρή των κυβερνητικών θέσεων,αντί να είναι παρών έστω σε μια από τις 6 (έξι) παρεμβάσεις που κάναμε στιςσυνεδριάσεις του ΔΣ του ΕΤΑΑ την Άνοιξη του 2013. Τότε που πετύχαμε τελικά τηναναστολή των αυξήσεων των ασφαλιστικών μας εισφορών, μέχρι να εκδικαστούν ταασφαλιστικά μέτρα που έχει καταθέσει το ΤΕΕ εναντίον της απόφασης για τιςαυξήσεις!

*Δυστυχώς, «σύμπτωση» επαναλαμβανόμενη, παύει να είναι σύμπτωση! Οπότε το νασυνεχίσω να είμαι στο ίδιο προεδρείο με έναν άνθρωπο που αγνοεί επιδεικτικάκάθε συλλογική διαδικασία και δεν υπερασπίζεται τα συμφέροντα του κλάδουξεφεύγει από το ηθικό μου σύμπαν.*

*Θα προσπαθώ πάντα να σας εκπροσωπώ τηρώντας τις αρχές μου!*
*Θα συναντιόμαστε πάντα στα πεδία που κρίνεται το μέλλον μας!*

Κι επειδή φέτος είναι έτος *Καβάφη*,κλείνω με τους στίχους του μεγάλου Αλεξανδρινού από το *«Όσο μπορείς»* που γράφτηκε ακριβώς 100 χρόνια πριν:

«Κι αν δεν μπορείς να κάμεις τη ζωή σου όπως την θέλεις,
τούτο προσπάθησε τουλάχιστον
όσο μπορείς: μην την εξευτελίζεις»

*Συναδελφικά,*

*Γιάννης Κοτζαμπασάκης*
Μέλος Δ.Σ. ΣΠΜΕ
Μέλος Αντιπροσωπείας ΤΕΕ"

----------


## Xάρης

Αχ φίλε Γιάννη, τι τις θέλουμε τις κομματικές παρατάξεις μέσα σε συλλόγους και επιμελητήρια;
Οι κομματικές παρατάξεις βάζουν πρώτα το κομματικό όφελος πάνω και από της κοινωνίας και της συντεχνίας μας.
Πολλοί δε απ' τους συμμετέχοντες σ' αυτές (όχι όλοι), προσδοκούν σε προσωπικά οφέλη, σε θέσεις στον δημόσιο τομέα ή σε συμβάσεις της εταιρίας τους με το δημόσιο.

Γι αυτό και προσωπικά ποτέ δεν εντάχθηκα σε καμία κομματική παράταξη ακόμα από τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια που υποστήριζα την ΣΥ.ΠΟ.Μ. (Συνεργασία Πολιτικών Μηχανικών), ανεξάρτητη φοιτητική παράταξη με μέλη απ' όλο το πολιτικό φάσμα, που κατάφερε μέσα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα να ανατρέψει το status quo.

Έτσι και τώρα υποστηρίζω την *ΕλΕΜ (Ελεύθεροι Επαγγελματίες Μηχανικοί)* γιατί έχει τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με την ΣΥΠΟΜ.
Είναι *ανεξάρτητη από κόμματα*, όχι όψιμα τώρα που έχουν βουλιάξει το ΠΑΣΟΚ σε μεγάλο και η ΝΔ σε μικρότερο βαθμό, αλλά από το 1994 όταν τα κόμματα ήταν πανίσχυρα.
Έχει ως *"συνδετική ουσία"* την μορφή άσκησης του επαγγέλματος, είμαστε όλοι *Ελεύθεροι Επαγγελματίες* όπως και εσύ. Μοιραζόμαστε συνεπώς τα ίδια άγχη, έχουμε τις ίδιες αγωνίες και παλεύουμε για τα ίδια πράγματα κι αυτό μας διαφοροποιεί από τους μισθωτούς του δημοσίου τομέα. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε μισθωτούς του ιδιωτικού τομέα γιατί τέτοιοι δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί, οι περισσότεροι συνάδελφοι μηχανικοί είναι οιονεί μισθωτοί ("με μπλοκάκι"), άρα ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες.

Και τώρα τι; Βούλιαξε το καράβι του ΠΑΣΟΚ και κατεβαίνεις ανεξάρτητος ή μήπως "ανεξάρτητος"; 
Με ποιον; Τον Σπίρτζη;
Να με συγχωρέσει ο αγαπητός μας Πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ κ. Σπίρτζης αλλά έκανε ένα τεράστιο ΦΑΟΥΛ όταν έστειλε εκείνη την αχαρακτήριστη επιστολή προς τις πολεοδομίες κ.ά. υπηρεσίες με την οποία ζητούσε να εισπράττεται το 2% και το 2‰ υπέρ δημοσίου, παρόλο που είχε καταργηθεί με νόμο και το ΤΕΕ δεν θα κέρδιζε τίποτα.
Με ποιους άλλους; Τους "Μηχανικούς επί τω έργω";
Αυτοί δεν είναι εργολάβοι δημοσίων έργων;
Αααα... μάλιστα!

Ένα θα πω. 
Πρέπει όλοι να μάθουμε ποιος απ' όλους αυτούς που μετέχουν σε παρατάξεις και ζητούν την ψήφο μας, τι δημόσιες θέσεις κατέχουν σε οργανισμούς, επιτροπές κ.λπ., ποιες οι αμοιβές τους απ' αυτές τις θέσεις, πόσα και ποια δημόσια έργα και προμήθειες έχουν πάρει και ας βγάλει μετά ο καθένας τα συμπεράσματά του.

----------

